# interesting info regarding intestinal parasites



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's an interesting article which may change some of your minds about rushing to treat parasite infections. It's from 2005 so my apologies if any one has already posted it. I failed to find it in the search if it was.

Article

Summary:

A species of intestinal "parasite" was found to actually be beneficial to the growth and development of tadpoles. Many up to date exotics vets are now recommending to NOT treat intestinal parasites unless it is a species known to be aggressive and harmful or unless the patient is showing symptoms.

It has also been suggested that a pinworm species aids in the digestion of roughage in tortoises.

Still a lot we don't know and there are definitely parasites we don't want in our animals, but if they're not sick and the parasite isn't known to be harmful, why expose our animals to medications? Especially when those medications aren't very well tested in exotic animals. 

Cheers.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

We've discussed this several times on the forum.. 

see for example http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/be...obably-biggest-mistake-made-2.html#post261443


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/53550-tadpole-air-bubble-2.html#post466438


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

sorry about that


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

No need to be sorry. 

Is that summary from where you got the article or your own words or from somewhere else??


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

It was my own summary with a little opinion thrown in. Usually don't get to express much opinion in peer reviewed journals


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

parkanz2 said:


> sorry about that





Ed said:


> No need to be sorry.


Agreed. If we don't pull up a quick reminder of good subjects now and then, a lot of newer hobbyists will not be made aware. Now Ed's links will let anyone who is interested, check out the full discussions.


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ironically, right after I posted this I had a lecture about the zoonotic parasites of cats and dogs. It was sponsored by Bayer so they of course wanted us to buy their products and treat every parasite under the sun


----------



## Khammy87 (Oct 2, 2010)

On the same subject, the DVM I work for was just reading an article in one of his journals about intestinal parasites in humans in third world countries. The people in this culture never experienced allergies.. Well, when they were dewormed, they developed allergies.. So, in some cases intestinal parasites aren't all that bad.. Now, I am not saying to go out and give yourself parasites to alleviate your allergy symptoms by any means, but none the less, it was interesting.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Khammy87 said:


> On the same subject, the DVM I work for was just reading an article in one of his journals about intestinal parasites in humans in third world countries. The people in this culture never experienced allergies.. Well, when they were dewormed, they developed allergies.. So, in some cases intestinal parasites aren't all that bad.. Now, I am not saying to go out and give yourself parasites to alleviate your allergy symptoms by any means, but none the less, it was interesting.


There is actually an accumulating body of information on this topic see for example http://www.biomonde-asia.com/all/casereport/pdf/currentopiniongastroenterology.pdf 

and Parasitic Helminths: New Weapons against Immunological Disorders as two examples of a mounting body of evidence. 

Ed


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

interesting to think that humans medical future might include balancing a "healthy load" of symbiotic parasites...or maybe all parasites.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

cbreon said:


> interesting to think that humans medical future might include balancing a "healthy load" of symbiotic parasites...or maybe all parasites.


It is more interesting when you think about how it is much more likely to be put into practice with animals than with people... 

There have been intermittent reports on this topic going back into the 1990s but only more recently has it become more mainstream. 

Ed


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Another thought: what current diseases/viruses/ailments would be eliminated, minimized or controlled with a more natural or vintage parasite load in humans...makes me wonder

Are the increased prevelance or emergance of diseases in humans partially driven by the reduction or elimination of parasites in our environment or in our body?


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

parkanz2 said:


> Ironically, right after I posted this I had a lecture about the zoonotic parasites of cats and dogs. *It was sponsored by Bayer so they of course wanted us to buy their products and treat every parasite under the sun *


Hmm... Kind of sounds like what a couple of brothers from the Mid West have been preaching to the hobby for years.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

cbreon said:


> Another thought: what current diseases/viruses/ailments would be eliminated, minimized or controlled with a more natural or vintage parasite load in humans...makes me wonder
> 
> Are the increased prevelance or emergance of diseases in humans partially driven by the reduction or elimination of parasites in our environment or in our body?


There are some indications that parasites can impact on where other parasites can establish or reduce infection (see for example, the novel called Parasite Rex (it is written for the general public so for details you have to review the bibliography)) but I doubt that it will do a lot for viral/bacterial infections. Where we are seeing a lot of emerging information is with respect to autoimmune issues and/or hypersentitivty of immune response (like that of asthmatics). 

Ed


----------

